

Double trouble: inaccuracy in handling floats in .net - yread
http://blogs.extremeoptimization.com/jeffrey/archive/2006/06/16/16647.aspx

======
3pt14159
I avoid == with floating/fixed points like the plague. If I can do a > or a <
with a couple of and statements I'll do it. Too many times I've been burned by
that damn epsilon. If only we had 8 digits per hand, base 2 would have been
trivial to handle.

------
wwalker3
The article points out an interesting quirk in C#/.Net: the algorithm the C#
compiler uses to convert numeric literals like "3.14159" to 64-bit IEEE binary
may be different from the algorithm used by .Net framework APIs to do the same
conversion. So if you mix the two types of conversion in your code, you may
get unexpected results.

